# Space-Naumoski !



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

This eveing, in the game between Milan and Virtus Bologna ( 94-87), Petar Naumoski made *48* points with *13/18* from 2 , *4/9* from 3 and *10/13* from the "charity-line"


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Pretty impressive performance.

Is he playing that well consistantly or is it just one huge game?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Pretty impressive performance.
> 
> Is he playing that well consistantly or is it just one huge game?


Well, a part few games he made til now an impressive season in Milan with an average of 16.2 points per game ( 46% from 3 ! ) and another game with 38 points 1 month ago.

Gretz


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

Don't forget to mention the game went to OT and Naumoski played the entire 45 minutes, but a great performance indeed. 

He also broke in this game the VAL season record with 57... old record was 56 by Sinisa Kelecvic of Treiste (But Kele played 11 minutes less). 

This loss is moving Virtus closer and closer to regulation.
right now they are 13th with 11-17. 3 teams are with 10-18 in 14-16 places (Udine, Varese, Avellino), and Livorno is 17th (from there ur going down...) with 9-19.

hmmm....although I remember in Italy there's a play off with Lega2 top teams to decide who's staying in lega1 and who's moving to lega2 (Gretz how exactly does it work?). in any case...Virtus is VERY near by...

next week they host Udine...another loss and they are even closer. 6 games to go right now.


amazing...

btw...even if Virtus is regulated to Lega2...they can still play in Euroleague next season...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Reznor</b>!
> Don't forget to mention the game went to OT and Naumoski played the entire 45 minutes, but a great performance indeed.
> 
> He also broke in this game the VAL season record with 57... old record was 56 by Sinisa Kelecvic of Treiste (But Kele played 11 minutes less).
> ...


Hi Reznor

Yes, it's true ... he played 45 minutes but it's however a impressive performance, as you said.

Well, the thing is so : this year the last team of A1 fall in A2 while the winner of the A2's playoff will rise in A1.
In A1 the first 12 team play the play-off for the "scudetto".

I don't think that Virtus will drop in Legadue ... that could be amazing (and as you say Virtus could play in Euroleague ! ).

gretz


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I can't imagine that happening either. But wouldn't that be funny, if Kinder played in the Euroleague but not in the Italian league?


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

oh, only one team is going down to A2?
strange...in most leagues it's more than 1.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Reznor</b>!
> oh, only one team is going down to A2?
> strange...in most leagues it's more than 1.


Some years the teams are two, other (like this) only 1.

It's like the B-league (the 3th italian league where plays my town-team too) : till 2 years ago were 4 teams that,after play offs, raised from B1 to A2 (Lega2) , while now they are only 2.

4 qwertyu : Lega2/A2 is the second italian League :grinning: 

Gretz


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> 4 qwertyu : Lega2/A2 is the second italian League :grinning:
> ...


yes I understand. What I meant is that it would be weird if Kinder didn't play in the top league in Italy


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> 
> 
> yes I understand. What I meant is that it would be weird if Kinder didn't play in the top league in Italy


Yep, clear ... I supposed it :yes:


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

*About Naumoski...*

Naumoski played an impressive game, this is true, but it's true too that he was playing against Virtus Bologna. 
I don't think that everyone of you has a true idea about what Black-and-Whites are this season...

This is the worst season in the whole history of the club, but I guess that it was easy to imagine a similar road for the team. When you put on the bench two of the worst coaches available (Tanjevic, and then Bianchini), when you sign players that have nothing to see with basketball, when you *don't play the players you have*, when you lose about 5000 people at your arena, when the team lives in an absolutely anarchy, when a journalist is *banned* and can't do his work because the club doesn't allow him to enter the Arena... 

What can you expect? 

Greetings


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: About Naumoski...*



> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> Naumoski played an impressive game, this is true, but it's true too that he was playing against Virtus Bologna.
> I don't think that everyone of you has a true idea about what Black-and-Whites are this season...
> 
> ...


Hi Daniele :grinning:

Yes, all true ... but in the last 2-3 games Virtus wasn't so bad on the parquet.

However this is really a disastrous season for Virtus. 

Grettings 

PS I suppose that you are D.B. ; if not sorry .


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

No no, I write for the site www.webbasket.it 
Normally I follow the Hellenic League. 
Is it clear who I'm now?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> No no, I write for the site www.webbasket.it
> Normally I follow the Hellenic League.
> Is it clear who I'm now?


Quite clear  

Compliments 4 your beautiful web-site and naturally ... esprimo tutta la mia solidarietà al direttore per quello che è successo :dead: :upset: 

La Virtus è davvero caduta in basso ...

Gretz


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Welcome SEOK!  

Great to have new users at this board.


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> No no, I write for the site www.webbasket.it
> Normally I follow the Hellenic League.
> Is it clear who I'm now?



Maybe only very few on this board know about SEOK (and his 67 other niks) even if they know him well. 
Keretismata


----------

